# Say something nice!



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! Trying out something new here. Please describe 7 great features of this performance. That means you really have to listen  With this performer it should be easy.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

1) Clear tone
2) Good phrasing
3) Nice slurs
4) Stays nice and relaxed
5) ummm... uses a capo?
6) smaller guitar?
7) fancy decorations?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

1. Tone quality attractive
2. Shows sense of harmonic structure and direction
3. Technical facility, e.g. scale run near end
4. Maintains clear metre and accentuation
5. Within 4., flexible rhythm (rubato)
6. Dynamic control with subtle shading
7. Tasteful interpretation

Have a nice day!:guitar:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Voicing - the voices are responding to each other. 
Modest - He doesn't try to dazzle me with athletics or virtuosity
Beautiful tone
The rest towards the end is just the right length to create tension and expectation
The rubato is natural, organic 
The dynamic shading is gentle and tasteful. 
Phrasing seems just right - not fussily over articulated, structure of the music clear to hear. 

I really enjoyed it by the way, and I know nothing about guitar! thanks for posting.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

He plays guitar
He has a bald head and baldies rock x6


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Merl said:


> He plays guitar
> He has a bald head and baldies rock x6


Exactly! This is like an assignment I give my high-school students...How do I grade your effort here?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

New assignment for you here. I think it's a bold arrangement of the "minute waltz", fun but still emotional. Maybe someone has time to dive deeper into all the positive aspects of this performance


----------

